# Gaggia Classic - Power Consumption



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I was wondering how much electricity the Classic uses when switched on so I googled and it's listed as 1.425kW. I'm assuming that this is when the pump is running.

Has anyone done any tests to see how much power it consumes when on but resting, with the heat on and off. It would be interesting to know how much it costs when leaving the machine on for an hour or two.

If nobody has conducted any tests, when I get my machine back from Philips, I'll get one of those meters and do some tests myself.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

It takes about 1.32kw initially when heating up but, once warm, if I recall correctly, it will pulse on and off so the average is far less. When cold and with the pump running it increases to about 1.4kw.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks







I expected that with the pump running but didn't think it would be as high just heating up though I suppose it does make sense when compared to something like a kettle.

I've been meaning to get a meter anyway so will run it for a couple of hours and measure it periodcally. Will have to wait until I get my machine back though.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll be interested to hear the results of this test. I tend to leave my Classic on permanently during the day when I'm at home (up until 6pm ish) but would definitely stop doing this if it transpires that the machine is a bit of a power guzzler. It's always difficult weighing up power use to heat from cold over power use when permanently on - for instance we started leaving our central heating thermostat permanently on 18°C a couple of years ago and found that our winter heating bills reduced presumably because we didn't have to heat the house from cold every morning.

Steve.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It would be good to have comparisons of single, HX and dual boilers for energy consumption. Obviously boiler size will have an impact but I would guess that HX are the most efficient due to losses from the smaller single boilers and the obvious greater demand of running dual boilers. Just a guess, but probably the reason I am planning a HX rather than dual boiler for next upgrade as actually it is a much more efficient and stable design.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah i would be interested... because my boiler is rated at about 2800W, but once up to temp, it only comes on for a few seconds, every few minutes. So the demand in keeping it active is far less.


----------



## Bertybobby (Apr 29, 2021)

When the brew light goes out (element heating) it runs at about 1300w, when the brew light is on (element off) it runs at about 1.5w.


----------

